# VMSPC



## obasfj (Jun 12, 2006)

Where can I find the user forum for VMSPC?


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: VMSPC

Don't know personally what those initials stand for but you can Google them.  If I can't find something I Google.  Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: VMSPC

Yep Ron is right goggle it and you will find all kind of links.  Did not know or have any idea what those initials stood for so I goggled it and found 
VMSpcNow you can use your PC computer to monitor your engine - with the VMSpc. VMSpc is an intelligent data translator that links your serial port to the engine ...
www.simply-smarter.com/vmspc.html - 5k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## rbdtanasi (Aug 22, 2006)

Re: VMSPC

The site address changed a few weeks ago.  The new address is:

http://www.silverleafelectronics.com/?q=forum/23

Enjoy!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 23, 2006)

RE: VMSPC

Almost sounds like you guys were tricked into exploring a site you would have never looked at.  New form of salemanship/


----------



## rbdtanasi (Aug 23, 2006)

Re: VMSPC

DL, nope, I use the VMSpc in my Monaco.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 24, 2006)

Re: VMSPC

OK, it initially sounded like a tricky way to get everyone to Goggle VMSPC out of curiosity.


----------

